

Show HN: "dynameme" HTML5 Meme Generator  - jeffehobbs
http://dynameme.com/

======
SeppoErviala
It doesn't honor aspect ratios:
[http://dynameme.com/embed/v1/?image=abedgun.gif&topHeadl...](http://dynameme.com/embed/v1/?image=abedgun.gif&topHeadline=&bottomHeadline=pewpewpew&via=)

It doesn't check if the letters get really tall:
[http://dynameme.com/embed/v1/?image=abedgun.gif&topHeadl...](http://dynameme.com/embed/v1/?image=abedgun.gif&topHeadline=&bottomHeadline=%D6&via=)

The text doesn't get burned on the image so I cannot use the images as
standalones.

------
krapp
It would be nice if there were something like a live preview. Also the aspect
ratio is sometimes thrown off by resizing the images. Maybe set it up as a
canvas editor in front (to allow for things like cropping and resizing the
background) and send the data uri to the server?

------
jeffehobbs
Any and all comments are warmly welcomed. This is one of those "scratch your
own itch" kind of projects, but I'd be interested in any directions and advice
that people were willing to offer.

~~~
cleverjake
not that it would be terribly common, but a single letter on a line is usually
taller than the image itself. may want to look into max-height of sorts

------
noinput
Simple & fast, nice work. Quite enjoyable on mobile as well.

